# Toy Poodle Ears



## Shan20 (12 mo ago)

Hi!! I have a 12 week old toy. In the past few weeks one of his ears started to change how it hangs. For like a week it started to stick out to the side, now it’s fallen back down but the way it hangs is completely different than the other here. He’s been DNA tested and is definitely a full poodle, but I’ve never seen anything like this where the ears don’t hang the same. Is anyone seen anything like this? The vet says he’s fine, it was just a little odd to me the only one changed


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

There have been threads about this before. Iirc it's called "flying ears" and will likely resolve as the puppy grows.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

We've definitely had a few toy poodle owners post similar pictures in the past


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Usually happens to some toys when they begin teething


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a gloriously cute puppy!


----------

